# questions...



## rbblue8 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi all!

Awhile ago (and I'm talking years) there was a tool to transfer the current TiVO image to a larger hard drive and then extend the permission... thus changing a cheep 45hr TiVO into one with say.... 200 hours.

1)Does this tool still exist?

Also reading other threads that mention using a TiVO without a subscription ends with no solid answers. 

2)Is there anything that can be done to enable the use of a TiVO without subscription?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

1.) WinMFS, www.mfslive.org
2.) No, Tivo will not function without a subscription.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rbblue8 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Awhile ago (and I'm talking years) there was a tool to transfer the current TiVO image to a larger hard drive and then extend the permission... thus changing a cheep 45hr TiVO into one with say.... 200 hours.
> 
> ...


It started out (sort of) as MFS Tools.

Most recent versions are:

1. WinMFS, which runs on a computer running Windows (XP or newer).

2. The MFS Live cd, the current version of which is 1.4.

Both are from the same guy. (Shout out to Spike!)

The Live cd is a Linux-based one from which you boot, which means you don't even need a hard drive (except the Tivo ones) or OS.

WinMFS can do some stuff for and with newer Tivos that the Live cd can't.

What you can do with a non-subscribed TiVo is less on newer versions than on older ones, and probably not as much as you want to do, even on the original Series 1 machines.

What model do you have and what do you want to be able to do with it?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

2. Anything to enable subscribed features outside of a subscription is considered "theft of service" here, and against rules to detail here. There are plenty of threads that discuss why that is the case.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

classicsat said:


> 2. Anything to enable subscribed features outside of a subscription is considered "theft of service" here, and against rules to detail here. There are plenty of threads that discuss why that is the case.


What are the subscribed features and what are the unsuscribed features?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

The unsubscribed features are 

playback of anything recorded while the box was subscribed

30 minute buffer of live TV that you can pause, fast forward and rewind through.

Everything else is a subscribed feature.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> The unsubscribed features are
> 
> playback of anything recorded while the box was subscribed
> 
> ...


You forgot the unending nag screen feature.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I have tried all kinds of ways to get Tivos to be able to record more than the 'half hour of time slip' and nothing has worked without a service agreement after the account has been closed. I have tried clearing and deleting everything and the machine still will not record when U go through the set up again, even if U tell it that U want to activate your subscription later. I am wanting to use the Tivo as a security camera recorder so I am not trying to steal Tivo service for TV guide programing or even TV recording. But I have enough Tivos right now that I no longer need to 'bark up that tree'. 
I have 15 or so Tivos with legal lifetime service, so don't need to steal Tivo service.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to subscribe, simple as that. Basic recording is one if the software features the subscription licenses. The subscription isn't just the guide data you know.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

replaytv said:


> I have tried all kinds of ways to get Tivos to be able to record more than the 'half hour of time slip' and nothing has worked without a service agreement after the account has been closed. I have tried clearing and deleting everything and the machine still will not record when U go through the set up again, even if U tell it that U want to activate your subscription later. I am wanting to use the Tivo as a security camera recorder so I am not trying to steal Tivo service for TV guide programing or even TV recording. But I have enough Tivos right now that I no longer need to 'bark up that tree'.
> I have 15 or so Tivos with legal lifetime service, so don't need to steal Tivo service.


TiVo does not know what your intentions are, how would they, TiVo does not offer a menu of services, it's all or nothing. No sub., trick TV and playback of past recordings only, no recording of anything else.


----------

